# Marines Pour into Afghanistan (Link to Pics)



## Trip_Wire (Jul 12, 2009)

Marines Pour into Afghanistan

(Pictures You Will Never See In The General Media )

Link to Pictures.:

http://blogs.denverpost.com/captured/2009/07/02/marines-pour-into-afghanistan/


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 12, 2009)

Good ole Marines, gettin' er done. God bless those boys!


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link.  Great pictures!


----------



## tova (Jul 12, 2009)

Godspeed!


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great photos, TW, thanks.


GET SOME 2/8 and 1/5!


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 12, 2009)

*Any time, any place*

Get some - great post - thanks!


----------



## 104TN (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone else notice the "Marine Exhibitionary Brigade" captions?


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn, that makes me miss being in...  Go get 'em boys!


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Trip!


----------



## Snake Doctor (Sep 10, 2009)

Some great pictures, thanks a lot for sharing!

SD


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 10, 2009)

How'd I miss this?  :doh:


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 10, 2009)

Gypsy said:


> How'd I miss this?  :doh:




Good that you did b/c your bump made me look at my little bros again gitten r done.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 14, 2009)

*Devil Dogs*

Good pictures. From a Squid, God Speed and come home.


----------

